# Depth chart for inline trolling weights



## Kableguy

I am looking for a depth chart for inline trolling weights, the ones that look like cigars with an eye on both ends. I know I can buy the Trolling Guide but this is the only chart I need (this year at least). I have 1, 2, 3, and 4 ounce weights. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Fish Scalper

This one should do the job.

http://rednekoutfitters.com/inline_trolling_weight_chart.html


----------



## Kableguy

Thanks. That takes care of the 1, 2, and 3 ounce weights. I'll probably never use the 4 ounce weights, but does anyone have a chart for that size? The change between weights on that chart is not linear, and I tried to make an excel spreadsheet to interpolate and produce a formula of what a 4 and 5 ounce weight would do, but based on the chart from the ******* Outfitters weights I haven't been able to come up with a good formula. Also, I am not sure where they got their information from, if it was from actual underwater testing or what. My math skills weren't good enough to gather anything from their chart.


----------



## RogerS

From this site:
http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=119780

Speed has a lot to do with depth, better off to use the angle method.


----------



## Hetfieldinn

The charts are a decent starting point, but there many variables that dictate the running depth of any presentation. Line diameter, current, speed, and shape of the weight and it's resistance to the water all play a part in the depths each weight will achieve.

When in doubt, change the 'line out' five to ten feet at a time until you find the successful number.


----------



## boatnut

I think the charts for "inlines" are basically just a starting point. A lot depends on speed of course as well as other factors.

I'm hoping, someday, to go out on a calm day and make my own chart by dropping various weights till the hit bottom then "interpolate" from there and also do it using different speeds such as 1.0, 1.3 and 1.6. If I ever get it done, i'll post it. I do tend to procrastinate though


----------



## Fish Scalper

I extrapolate that formula's, spreadsheet's, interpolation and finding something linear about fishing to take the fun right out of it. Like Het said, drop em back, rinse and repeat.


----------



## fishingguy

I don't think we will be doing any polating for a few days.:T


----------



## Jim Stedke

I'm just like every other fisherman ie. I like to think I KNOW how deep a certain presentation is, or how fast I'm trolling. But in reality all we're doing is estimating both depth and speed. And i think this is most especially true with all sinking presentations.

Sinking presentations include, harnesses (in-line or snap wts), dipsys, wt assisted cranks, lead core and all wire lines. These presentations are all so speed sensitive as to be impossible to hold at a given depth. BUT said an other way, they are the presentations that give the fisherman the most vertical swim. 

I've said it over and over, there is no better trigger than a sinking lure, harness or spoon. An item dropping in the water column has signalled vulnerability to a walleye all of his life. And I truly believe it is the one thing that is the most likely to get a reaction.

So don't fret about not knowing exactly how deep a sinking presentation is. Just enjoy the fact that it is covering a larger band of water, as well as being more attractive in the process.


----------



## Hetfieldinn

Fish Scalper said:


> Like Het said, drop em back, rinse and repeat.



Or pull 'em up 5-10 feet. Just change it up.


----------



## Papascott

Jim Stedke said:


> I'm just like every other fisherman ie. I like to think I KNOW how deep a certain presentation is, or how fast I'm trolling. But in reality all we're doing is estimating both depth and speed. And i think this is most especially true with all sinking presentations.
> 
> Sinking presentations include, harnesses (in-line or snap wts), dipsys, wt assisted cranks, lead core and all wire lines. These presentations are all so speed sensitive as to be impossible to hold at a given depth. BUT said an other way, they are the presentations that give the fisherman the most vertical swim.
> 
> I've said it over and over, there is no better trigger than a sinking lure, harness or spoon. An item dropping in the water column has signalled vulnerability to a walleye all of his life. And I truly believe it is the one thing that is the most likely to get a reaction.
> 
> So don't fret about not knowing exactly how deep a sinking presentation is. Just enjoy the fact that it is covering a larger band of water, as well as being more attractive in the process.



Excellant post Jim. I might add that it does not matter how deep or how shallow a program is running. Th important part is being able to Duplicate it.


----------

